# Setting up Directv Media Share



## rk060756 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 3 Directv DVR. On demand works fine. How do I set up Media Share to access pictures from my computer? WIndow Vista. HR21/700, HR20/100 & RRR/100 w/ HD.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149141


----------

